# New Pistol



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking at getting a pistol it would be my first. I'm starting by deciding what model and then I'll start to consider the caliber. I've mostly looked at the Glocks however I've also has some suggest the springfield XD What does everyone here think? Or do you have any other suggestions. I know that some will suggest what feels best or what I can shoot the tightest groups with. This will surely be very important in the final decision but I need know some good guns to start looking at.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If I were to choose 1 pistol, it would be a 1911. Look at springfields and Kimbers (Unless you want to pay a few thousand dollars).

The XD is a good gun, especially for the money.

Before you get one, shoot me a PM. I'll make sure you get a good deal.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Ruger 22

I have no idea what your shooting experience is, but will definitely say that learning to shoot a pistol is a lot easier with something without a lot of recoil. Once you master the 22 stepping up to a larger caliber is simple. Good price on ammo too, so you can shoot a lot. 

If you are gung ho to get a larger caliber at first, may I suggest an XD 45. Good pistol for the money. 

Have a great day!


----------



## marksman (Oct 4, 2007)

I have borrowed My dad's 22 revolver and used it some and I will probably be able to continue using it for practice I was looking for something I could use for home defense.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Find a few friends that own a few guns and try them out. Then start your search. Nothing quite like buying something and finding out you don't like it and have to sell it as a used gun for $150 less than you paid for it.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

marksman said:


> I have borrowed My dad's 22 revolver and used it some and I will probably be able to continue using it for practice I was looking for something I could use for home defense.


12 gauge.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> marksman said:
> 
> 
> > I have borrowed My dad's 22 revolver and used it some and I will probably be able to continue using it for practice I was looking for something I could use for home defense.
> ...


Good advise. A first gun with some versatility is a good idea. The intimidation factor of a 12 ga pump is a good thing for a home defense weapon not to mention you won't put a round through your neibors house. I would recommend a 2-4" 357 double action revolver for many of the same reasons. Ease of use, round versatility, and intimidation factor. Practice with light .38 loads.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

As you may know from past posts, i love the XD series, but i agree that you should try a few different styles before choosing one. If you like we can set up a time for you to shoot my XD. I have owned several different makes but for me and my hand/carry style, i prefer the XD line.

I personally like the idea of a shotgun/any gun for home defense, just make sure that it is secure and cannot be accessed by kids, We had a boy in our neighborhood die last year from a gun his father used to "protect the home" when he found it under the bed....


----------



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm with scotty. If you are looking for home defense the Smith & Wesson 642 is my personal choice. I just bought this gun a while back and love it. I have several semi-auto's as well, but this gun conceals well due to it's size, is the airweight model making it only 15 oz, and I got mine with the Crimson Trace laser grips. My first pistol with the laser and it's freakin awesome. If you are in a defense situation just put the dot on them and shoot, you can be very confident with this gun. Yes it is only a .38, but shoot +P's out of it and you'll be fine.

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/wcs/ ... sFirearm=Y

Good Luck,

Tatter


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

If the primary purpose of the weapon is home defense, consider a few things:

1) Being accurate with a pistol in a life threatening situation is not easy. If you select a handgun you will need to practice regularly with it. I recommend not fewer than 100 rounds per month on average.
2) Since you'll need to practice with it, you need to pick something that fits your hand comfortably. Go to a place like Doug's Shootin' Sports and fondle a variety of handguns. They often have used ones that they will even let you rent and you can try them out on the indoor range.
3) As a home defense weapon, will anyone else such as a spouse possibly use it? If so, you may wish to consider something easy to load and fire, like a revolver or light caliber auto.

If #3 above is a "yes" then also realize that your spouse will need to practice with the weapon too. For that reason, one of the best home defense weapons is a pump 20 guage shotgun. The intimdation factor and sound of the action being pumped is enough to send any sane person fleeing, and if it ever comes to needing to fire the gun it requires much less practice. The 20 guage is light enough that women can use it easily, and at close ranges it is deadly.

Personally, I have owned and would recommend: Glock 19, Glock 23C, Springfield XD, Springfield 1911, Nighthawk 1911, Sig Sauer P229, P226, P225. My favorite caliber is .45, my wife prefers .22 or .380.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

marksman said:


> I am looking at getting a pistol it would be my first. I'm starting by deciding what model and then I'll start to consider the caliber. I've mostly looked at the Glocks however I've also has some suggest the springfield XD What does everyone here think? Or do you have any other suggestions. I know that some will suggest what feels best or what I can shoot the tightest groups with. This will surely be very important in the final decision but I need know some good guns to start looking at.


A lot of people swear by Glocks, and they have a good reputation standing behind them. I personally don't care for them for a few reasons, but it's all just personal preference on my part. The Springfield XD is a very good gun. It basically has improved on the Glock design in my opinion. Besides the Glock and the XD I would suggest looking at the following:

Sig P226, P229, P239, P220 (all very similar; model #s are different sizes and/or calibers)
Smith & Wesson M&P or their revolvers
CZ 75
Beretta 92 or PX4 Storm
1911 from Springfield, Para-Ordnance, or Kimber

If you have a purpose and/or size in mind then we could help narrow the list down a bit.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

I just recently bought a new pistol and got the H&K USP compact .40 S&W, they are a little bit more expensive aroud $800 but it is a awesome gun.


----------

